# Fighting High ezine



## Arthur (Feb 2, 2008)

(I wonder if members of the forum would be interested in the following.)

The first issue of the online ezine FIGHTING HIGH is now available for download via the following link News and the following website Steve Darlow BSc - Military Aviation Author

FIGHTING HIGH pays tribute to the Allied airmen (RAF and USAAF) who won the air battle 1939 – 1945 and draws on a considerable amount of first hand accounts to keep their memory alive. Issue one includes fascinating articles illustrated with numerous unpublished photographs, book reviews and an aircraft recognition competition.

FIGHTING HIGH is a free to download pdf document, and you will need adobe reader to access the ezine. If you need the respective software there is a link to where you can access a free download.


----------

